# Max password length?



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit and I'm trying to change the password for my main administrator account, but I come across the following error when I click the 'Change password' button:



> The password you typed does not meet the password policy requirements. Check the minimum password length, password complexity and password history requirements.


I did some Googling and came across how to change these things under the Local Security Policy window but couldn't find anything pertaining to setting the maximum password length.

If it helps at all I actually have a Yubikey. If you don't know what it is, then long story short this is a security-centric USB device, and it can be configured to punch out the same static text string everytime if you wish (it acts like a very secure keyboard, basically). This is what I've done with mine and I currently have it set to punch out a 64-character string which I would like to use as my password (much better security ). But entering this gives me the above error which brings me here to ask for some help. I'm quite proficient with computers but this one has me stumped .

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Well it's supposed to be 128 characters but it's really 32 characters.


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> Well it's supposed to be 128 characters but it's really 32 characters.


Does that still apply even to Windows 7? Weird . Thanks for the info.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Seems to be so. You are welcome!


----------

